# mich werben



## robinlangner (21. November 2013)

Suche wen der mich mich JETZT wirbt, hab gerade Zeit zu zocken, würde auch instant anfangen, Vorzugsweise Blackrock Horde.
Spiele sind bestellt ausser MoP.

Mind bis 70 zusammen hochzocken.

Bitte nur melden wenn ihr auch sofort anfangen könnt.


----------



## Hyromymus (21. November 2013)

Hi hätte jetzt zeit würde eich sehr gerne werben


----------



## KillThepromQueen (2. Dezember 2013)

Ok


----------

